# Nächst größeres Bike gesucht - Optimierung Frog 62



## x world one (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

für meine neunjährige Tochter wird dringend ein neues Rad fällig. Derzeit fährt sie noch auf einem umgebauten Cube 200.
Ich hatte dieses damals selbst umgebaut, es soll jetzt an die kleine sechsjährige Schwester gehen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-kid-200-optimierung.777999/

Damit wird dann ihr Cube 160 frei und wird verkauft: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-kid-160-optimierung.779962/

Ich habe meine Tochter vermessen und bin auf 61cm Beinlänge und eine Körpergröße von 132cm gekommen.
Fahren kann sie recht gut und sicher, auch auf unbefestigten Wegen.

Grob habe ich schon einmal nach gebrauchten Rädern geschaut die passen könnten, tu mich aber mit der Rahmengröße schwer. Gut passen würde wohl ein Kania Twentyfour Large, allerdings gebraucht recht teuer wie ich rausgefunden habe, so um die 350 Euro.
Dafür muss man wohl nix mehr optimieren, naja so bisschen Optik mit Aluschrauben, bessere Reifen etc dann wohl doch. In der gleichen Preisklasse wäre auch ein neuwertiges Frog 62 zu bekommen.

Wie seht ihr das? Ist der Preis für solch ein gebauchtes Rad gerechtfertigt? Habt ihr andere Vorschläge?


----------



## KIV (15. Juli 2018)

Der Preis ist absolut gerechtfertigt. Wenn Du dafür was in gutem Erhaltungszustand bekommen kannst, schlag zu.
Von den hohen Gebrauchtpreisen wirst Du ja auch mal profitieren, wenn Du das Rad abgibst.

Statt der Alu-Schrauben würde ich eher auf farbige Jagwire-Hüllen setzen - die gibts in der EBucht in allen Farben... Die Bremszüge mache ich bei gebrauchten Rädern eh als erstes neu, ich mags gerne sicher und leichtgängig.

Aber nur um noch ein weiteres Faß aufzumachen: Wie wärs denn mit 26“..? Das Kania/Pyro wird schon passen und die längere Nutzungsdauer rechtfertigt ggf auch den Neukauf, zusammen mit dem höheren Wiederverkaufspreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x world one (16. Juli 2018)

Also ich plane eine Nutzungsdauer von 2, max. 3 Jahren. Dann wird das Rad an die kleine Schwester übergeben. Sie ist dann 8 Jahre, bräuchte also die gleiche Größe. Deshalb war meine Idee bei einem 24“ zu bleiben, dass dann weitergegeben wird. 
Wie lang wäre denn die Nutzungsdauer bei einem 26“ ? Da habe ich unter Anderem das Frog 62 und das Conway gefunden.


----------



## KIV (16. Juli 2018)

Die genannten Bikes kenne ich nicht, aber sehr sicher sind die Rahmen größer als beim 13er Kania/Pyro. Entsprechend kann es sein, dass die Überstandshöhe und/oder der Reach noch zu groß ist. Dafür kann man das Rad dann etwas länger fahren, so bis 150cm Körpergröße oder etwas mehr mags gehen.

Aber bei dem Abstand zur „Nachnutzerin“ erscheint mir das 24er sinnvoller.


----------



## x world one (16. Juli 2018)

Meine Kleine ist auch etwas zierlicher als die Große. Ich möchte vermeiden, dass ich in ca. 2-3Jahren nochmal ein Rad kaufe, dass dann nur die Kleine fährt. Die Große ist dann 11-12Jahre und wird dann sicher ein größeres Rad benötigen.

Ehrlich gesagt, wären mit jetzt die fast 800 Euro für ein Pyro auch zu teuer. Deshalb lieber ein Gebrauchtrad welches ich etwas pimpe. Dann sollte ich unter 500 Euro bleiben.

Achso, die Schrittlänge 61cm ist ohne Schuhe und Tochter knapp über 30kg.

Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit ein Ead selber aufzubauen, also Rahmen mit Starrgabel kaufen und Standard Gebrauchtteile anbauen.


----------



## Kati (16. Juli 2018)

Vielleicht auch eine Option? -> Ich habe ein kleines 26er gekauft und will es nächstes Jahr erstmal mit 24“ Rädern fahren lassen (Geht halt nur mit Scheibenbremse ohne große Bastelei). So brauche ich kein 24“. Zumindest denke ich mir das so


----------



## x world one (16. Juli 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Die genannten Bikes kenne ich nicht, aber sehr sicher sind die Rahmen größer als beim 13er Kania/Pyro. Entsprechend kann es sein, dass die Überstandshöhe und/oder der Reach noch zu groß ist.



Ich kenn mich leider mit den Größen nicht so aus. Hier die Maße das kleinen Conway in 26“.
https://www.kaniabikes.com/fahrraeder/fahrraeder-26/26-conway-ms260/178?c=15


----------



## x world one (16. Juli 2018)

Kati schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch eine Option? -> Ich habe ein kleines 26er gekauft und will es nächstes Jahr erstmal mit 24“ Rädern fahren lassen (Geht halt nur mit Scheibenbremse ohne große Bastelei).


Ist auch eine Möglichkeit, aber ich kann das Rad ja an die jüngere Tochter weitergeben, da glaube ich bringt mir dies nix, da ich dann sicherlich für kurze Zeit zwei Räder ähblucher Größe hätte, das will ich vermeiden.


----------



## x world one (17. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mich ehrlich gesagt etwas in das Kania Twentyfour large verliebt, gefällt mir recht gut. 
Bei einem Gebrauchtrad würde ich tauschen:
Alle Schalt- und Bremszüge, Lenker und Sattel farblich darauf abgestimmt, sowie die Griffe. Das Schaltwerk und den Drehgriff würde ich auch wechseln. Eventuell noch Mantel, Schläuche sowie die Pedale.
Dann sollte so ein Rad doch tauglich sein?


----------



## KIV (17. Juli 2018)

Das ist schon echt viel, vermutlich ist viel weniger erforderlich. 
Besorg doch erstmal das Rad und zeig hier ein paar Fotos und Ideen, dann diskutieren wir das in aller Ruhe aus... 

Nur ein Gedanke noch vorab: zu nem bunten Rahmen würde ich nur sehr dezent farbige Teile einsetzen. Und bunte Griffe sehen uU nicht lange schön aus, schwarz geht immer und auch beim Sattel ist dann die Auswahl größer.


----------



## x world one (18. Juli 2018)

Ich will gern ein Kania, meine Tochter hat nun aber ein Frog 62 in knallrot, ihrer Lieblingsfarbe, gesehen. Was ist von dem Rad zu halten?

Daten des Frog:

9,2kg
127mm Kurbel, 110,5mm Innenlager
40mm Vorbau, Lenker 500mm
Schaltung 8Gang
Die Maße findet man hier:
https://www.frogbikes.de/lightweight-kids-bikes/hybrid-bikes/frog62.aspx

Scheint etwas größer zu sein als das Kania. Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen? Bzw. eine Einschätzung zum Bike geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lillebike (19. Juli 2018)

Also wir haben zwei Frog Bikes im Einsatz und sind sehr zufrieden: allerdings kleinere Größen (43 und 51). Ich finde das größere auch prinzipiell besser als das Kleine, weil es mir irgendwie ergonomisch stimmiger vorkommt. Gestern habe ich allerdings mal ein gleich großes Woom hochgehoben: viel leichter! Da geht also noch was...
Zu händeln sind beide wunderbar. Auch der Lütte fährt mit dem Mini-Bike schon Treppen runter. Hochheben, Schieben geht prima. Wir fahren auch längere Touren: bergauf und bergab kann die Kleine super mithalten. Scheinen auch unkaputtbar, ich habe beide gebraucht gekauft und sie sehen aus wie neu. Die Kids lieben sie. Meine Tochter sagt, sie will später unbedingt das gleiche Modell wieder - nur größer. 
Ich kann die Frogs also uneingeschränkt empfehlen - auch wenn es gewichtsmäßig offensichtlich noch besser geht.


----------



## x world one (19. Juli 2018)

Danke fürs Feedback. Bezüglich des Gewichts würde ich ja selbst etwas Hand anlegen, wobei so schlecht die Basis beim Frod ja nicht ist.


----------



## Kati (19. Juli 2018)

x world one schrieb:


> Scheint etwas größer zu sein als das Kania. Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen? Bzw. eine Einschätzung zum Bike geben?


Wir sind auch „erst“ beim Frog 52 (20“), hatte aber schonmal Daten vom 24er vergleichen. Kania/Pyro ist kleiner/kürzer. Beim 52 reichte es die original gekröpfte Sattelstütze gegen eine ohne Versatz zu tauschen um eine gute Sitzposition hinzubekommen.
Qualitativ bin ich zufrieden. UVP ist ja auch ein ganzes Stück unter Kania.
Achso hatte Frog 62 mit Kania 24*S *verglichen


----------



## x world one (20. Juli 2018)

Dein rotes Frog hatte ich mir auch angesehen. Finde deine Idee mit den grünen Applikationen super.


----------



## Kati (20. Juli 2018)

x world one schrieb:


> Dein rotes Frog hatte ich mir auch angesehen. Finde deine Idee mit den grünen Applikationen super.


Die grünen "Aufkleber" am Rahmen und Sattel sind original drauf. Ich habe nur passende grüne Griffe dran gemacht.


----------



## x world one (22. Juli 2018)

Rad wurde gefunden und von mir heute geholt. Ist kein halbes Jahr alt. Es handelt sich um ein Frog 62. Natürlich super Zustand, Schutzbleche sind auch dazu. Taugen die Kenda K1153 was? Die kommen mir mit 24x1.75 sehr schmal vor. Ebenso sind die Züge irgendwie katastrophal verlegt finde ich.

Was will ich verändern?

Sattel gegen Spider Sattel farbig
Drehgriffschaltung
Ständer demontieren 
Schaltwerk tauschen 
farbige Züge
farbige Griffe
evtl. Neue Mäntel 
evtl. Farbige Schnellspanner
Eine Frage zum Schaltwerk. Ich würde gern mal SRAM ausprobieren. Die verbaute Kassette sollte doch dafür nutzbar sein? Taugt ein X9 Schaltwerk für Kinder?

So sieht es aktuell aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x world one (24. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mir das Bike nochmal angeschaut. Ich bin mir unsicher wegen farbiger Züge. Die Griffe und der Sattel sollen farbig werden, nach Möglichkeit ein ähnliches Grün wie das Frog-Grün der Speichen und Decals.
Die Züge dann ebenfalls grün zu machen könnte zuviel werden oder was meint ihr?
Evtl. dann noch eher die Schnellspanner an den Rädern.

Ausgetauscht werden die 4 Finger Bremshebel gegen Avid FR5, finde ich auch optisch besser. Die Sattelstütze muss auch getauscht werden gegen eine ohne Kröpfung, bleibt aber schwarz. Als Reifen habe ich mich für den Rocket Ron in 24x2.1 entschieden.


----------



## x world one (29. Juli 2018)

Die ersten Teile sind eingetroffen. Das Rad habe ich nachgewogen und bin auf ca. 9,3kg gekommen, ohne den mächtigen Hinterbauständer. 
Der ist eh schon demontiert.

Bisher wurde getauscht:

Kenda K154 (602g) gegen Rocket Ron in 24x2.1 (421g)
Schläuche Kenda (156g) gegen Schwalbe (171g)
Sattel (296g) gegen Spider Sattel (182g)
Sattelstütze (272g) gegen eine mit 256g
Die kurzen Bremsklötze (alle 4 132g) gegen Avid RW2 (112g)
Griffe (101g) gegen grüne Griffe (106g)
Ergibt immerhin schon 467g Einsparung. Der Laufradsatz ist mit 1806g auch recht schwer, bleibt aber vorerst wegen der grünen Speichen. Ein leichter Satz würde ca. 360g sparen.

Eine SRAM X9 9fach wird noch verbaut, die Züge gegen Jagwire getauscht, wobei der Schaltzug schon ein einfacher ist. Die Bremshebel werden durch Avid Fr5 ersetzt, dann sollte das Rad passen. Ich schätze die Gewichtseinsparung dann auf ca. 500g.


----------



## x world one (11. August 2018)

So, Rad in Version 1.0 fertiggestellt. Es fehlen noch die Speichenreflektoren, Halter für die Stecklampen und schwarze Aluschrauben für die Cantisockel.

Mal schauen ob ich den Sattel noch leicht kürze.


----------



## KIV (11. August 2018)

Sieht gut aus, prima.

Den Sattel würde ich unbedingt kürzen, nicht nur ein bisschen. Unser Junior ist schon 150cm groß und hat keinerlei Probleme mit dem vom @Bens_Papa bzw einem selbstgekürzten in rot.
Von den Griffen kannste am besten direkt noch 1-2 Sätze nachkaufen, die helle Farbe ist sicher schnell verdreckt.
Die Bremshebel hast Du vermutlich auf Deine Größe mit Griffwinkel von oben eingestellt. Die gehören mE deutlich waagerechter.
Als Beleuchtung kann ich das Blinder-Set von Knog empfehlen, ist leicht zu montieren, sehr unauffällig am Rad und leuchtstark.


----------

